# 3.05 RC1 Kein Zugriff auf Kunden



## Le-Seaw (29. Dez. 2012)

Guten Morgen,

habe kein Zugriff auf Kunden über Adminzugang.
Will wie immer auf Kunden gehen und dann dort einloggen beim Kunde.
Nun fängt er an zu laden laden laden und wird nicht fertig.

Bekannt oder leigt es nur an mir??

mfg
Axel


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert das in der rc1, ist also wahrscheinlich ein problem deiner installation. Schau mal ins apache error.log und reparier mal alle db tabellen in phpmyadmin.


----------



## Le-Seaw (29. Dez. 2012)

Nein ist es nicht, es betrifft nur welche bzw mich wenn mehrere Domains dort sind
mit 1 Domain geht es.
Wenn aber Kunde mehrere hat geht es nicht.

apche kein Fehler, Mysql auch okay

Ich glaube es liegt am neuen template, nachdem ich ihn gezwungen habe es nochmal zu speichern geht es nun.
Und habe Ansicht auf Dashboard geändert.


----------



## Till (30. Dez. 2012)

Was sein kann ist dass noch Teile vom alten Template oder css im Browser cache waren.


----------

